# Google Deutschland: "Wir sind keine Dialerseite"



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

Ein großer österreichischer Anbieter von allerlei Krimskrams (á 29,95/call) bietet ein Suchmaschinenprojekt an, das automatisch Dialerseiten rot markiert - unter anderem die beliebte Suchmaschine google.de (siehe aktueller screenshot).

Eine Anfrage an google Deutschland (S*K*), was die Einstufung von google.de als Dialerseite zu bedeuten hat, wurde heute wie folgt beantwortet:


> Leider kann ich Ihre Frage nicht beantworten,
> weil ich bei Google arbeite und nicht bei suc**.info.
> Ich kann Ihnen jedoch garantieren, das www.google.de keine Dialerseite ist.
> Herzliche Grüße
> S*K*


Eine entsprechende Anfrage an den Anbieter der Suchmaschine stelle ich aber nicht, weil ich mich mit der Antwort von google Deutschland zufrieden gebe.
Eine Suchmaschine, die wiederholt Dialerseiten als adwords schaltete, i]ist[/] keine Dialerseite, sondern _profitiert_ von Dialerseitenanbietern.
Bei der Einstufung auf suc**.info muss es sich also offenbar um ein peinliches Versehen handeln.
Grüße & happy googling
J.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Ich habe gerade unsere Blacklist von s.....info durchgesehen und da war google.de NICHT drinnen. Keine Ahnung woher Du diese Information oder Screenshot her hast. 

DAY


----------



## News (8 April 2005)

Dann hat da jemand was geändert. Zum Zeitpunkt seines Postings sah es genau so aus, ich hatte auch selber nachgesehen.
P.S. @DAY: Bitte nächstes Mal die NUB beachten und NICHT die Seite komplett nennen...


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Wenn ich meine Suchmaschine nicht nennen darf, dann dürfte man hier gar keine Suchmaschine nennen - auch Google nicht. Aber ich habe ein "*" reingegeben, wenn es Dich stören sollte.

Ich nehme das aber gleich zum Anlass und lasse gerade die Dialer-melden Logik noch weiters überarbeiten. Wir haben ja auch eine White-List und da sind die bekannteren Firmen wie Google, Ama*on, 1un*1 etc. drinnen. 
(diese darf ich hier wohl auch nicht ausgeschrieben nennen - oder ?)

Bei der neue Logik, kann man bei Domains die bei uns auf der Whitelist sind, diese URL gar nicht mehr als Dialer melden da der Link "Dialer melden" fehlt.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Auszug aus den NUBs:

"Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden." 


Du willst mir doch wohl nicht allen erstens weismachen, daß es sich bei www.....*.info um eine Dialerseite oder um eine gefährliche Seite handelt. 

Vielleicht könnte ein Moderator dazu mal Stellung nehmen, was mit diesen o.a. Text gemeint ist und ob man Suchmaschinen auch nicht ausgeschrieben hinschreiben darf. Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte der Moderator sehr viel zu tun.  (Google hat 437 Treffer im Forum)

DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

Die Verlinkung von kommerziellen Seiten wird hier auch nicht geduldet.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verlinkung von kommerziellen Seiten wird hier auch nicht geduldet.



OK, dann bitte ALLE 437 GOOGLE Texte überarbeiten denn Google ist auch eine kommerzielle Seite !  Es darf doch wohl nicht sein, daß für Google Werbung gemacht werden darf, aber eine andere Suchmaschine nicht komplett genannt werden darf.

Wenn such*info nicht komplett genannt werden darf, dann kannst Du auch gleih alle Einträge wo das Forum hier genannt wird auch überarbeiten da hier auch Google Werbebanner angezeigt werden.

Also was soll der Scherz ?  Die suc*he.info Suchmaschine ist komplett kostenlos verwendbar und zeigt wie dieses Forum auch nur Sponsored-Links an die nicht einmal direkt über such*info buchbar sind.

WO IST DER UNTERSCHIED ?


DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

Google ist ein mittlerweile nicht mehr aus dem Internet wegzudenkendes Institut.
Wir lassen auch Links zu heise und zu Tageszeitungen zu.
Letztendlich stellt sich die Frage ob der Link hilfreich und sinnvoll ist und das den kommerziellen Hintergrund überwiegt. Das kann ich bei Deiner Seite aber nicht erkennen.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Google ist ein mittlerweile nicht mehr aus dem Internet wegzudenkendes Institut.
> Wir lassen auch Links zu heise und zu Tageszeitungen zu.
> Letztendlich stellt sich die Frage ob der Link hilfreich und sinnvoll ist und das den kommerziellen Hintergrund überwiegt. Das kann ich bei Deiner Seite aber nicht erkennen.



Entschuldige, aber das sind doch keine Argumente. Eine Suchmaschine, die auch noch Dialerseiten anzeigt und dann nicht einmal in einem Dialerschutz-Forum namentlich genannt werden darf, ist nach meiner Meinung absoluter Schwachsinn.  Ich habe bereits 750.000 Besucher/Monat auf su*info obwohl ich noch nicht einmal extern Werbung gemacht habe. 

DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

DAY schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Suchmaschine, die auch noch Dialerseiten anzeigt und dann nicht einmal in einem Dialerschutz-Forum namentlich genannt werden darf, ist nach meiner Meinung absoluter Schwachsinn.


Wenn Du - entsprechend der deutschen Sprache - Deine Suchmaschine als Schwachsinn bezeichnen möchtest, so ist das Deine Sache. Lässt aber interessante Rückschlüsse zu.
Schreib mir doch mal eine Mail warum gerade Deine Suchmaschine so unverzichtbar und sinnvoll wäre. Wenn die Argumente stimmig sind - voila.


----------



## Bento (8 April 2005)

Hmmm ein wichtiger Grund könnte, nach Beobachtung der Branche die der Sumabetreiber angehört, sein:
Die Suchmaschine kostenlos sehr bekannt zu machen und wenn genug "Werbung" in Dialerschutzforen gemacht wurde, diese Suchmaschine plötzlich mit einem Inkassosystem zu versehen?


----------



## News (8 April 2005)

Meine Meinung zur Nennung dieser Suchseite hier speist sich auch aus der Tatsache, dass dieselbe SuMa eingebunden ist in weitere DAY-Domains mit Google-ähnlichen Namen (geht schon sehr stark in Richtung Vertipperdomains), die Dialerseiten-Links enthalten.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> DAY schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann lies doch bitte mal genau durch, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß meine Suchmaschine ein Schwachsinn ist, sondern das es ein Schwachsinn ist, daß man eine nicht kommerzielle Seite, die komplett kostenlos in der Nutzung ist, nicht hier posten darf. Außerdem kann es ja wohl nicht schaden, wenn Leute die hier um eure Hilfe bitten und keine Dialerseiten verwenden wollen, hier auch mitbekommen, daß es verschiedene Tools gibt mit denen mal Dialer blocken kann.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zur Nennung dieser Suchseite hier speist sich auch aus der Tatsache, dass dieselbe SuMa eingebunden ist in weitere DAY-Domains mit Google-ähnlichen Namen (geht schon sehr stark in Richtung Vertipperdomains), die Dialerseiten-Links enthalten.



Diese Seite wird auch noch komplett überarbeitet und es kommen dann keine Dialer-Links mehr drauf. Außerdem liefert Google ja auch Dialerseiten-Links und sogar Sponsored Links !! an und das ist ja scheinbar hier alles OK.

DAY


----------



## Bento (8 April 2005)

na siehe mal zwei postings über dem deinen... wegen kostenlos...
Ein verbranntes Kind scheut dem Feuer...
Oder auch, warum soll ich nach einem reinfall mit Dialern, bei dem groß KOSTENLOS stand und gaaaanz klein kostet aber doch was, dann noch einem weiteren Vertreter aus der Branche glauben, das sein kostenlos auch kostenlos bleiben wird??


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem liefert Google ja auch Dialerseiten-Links und sogar Sponsored Links !! an und das ist ja scheinbar hier alles OK.


Nö, nicht ok aber unvermeidlich.
Google ist halt mal die SuMa-Referenz und die kann man nicht totschweigen. Und welches Vertrauen Deine SuMa bei den Kunden hat, sieht man an den anderen Postings recht gut.
Da gabs doch mal eine Sache in der Bibel mit dem Saulus...


----------



## Genesis (8 April 2005)

@DAY.DE

Welche "Garantie" bekommt ein Nutzer Deiner SuMa, dass eine Seite, die dort *nicht* als Dialerseite gekennzeichnet ist, auch wirklich dialerfrei ist?


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

In dieser Suchmaschine sind auch unsere Dialerseiten drinnen - wir machen hier keine Ausnahme. Wenn jemand den Dialer nicht verwenden möchte, respektiere ich das und es gibt bei unserer Suchmaschine auch die Möglichkeit, daß man Dialerseiten gar nicht mehr versehentlich anklicken kann - somit ist das ein richtiger Dialerschutz - und nicht so wie beim GoogleFilter oder Seekport wo nur Dialerseiten angezeigt werden.

Eine Suchmaschine kostenpflichtig zu machen hat sicher keinen Sinn, da jede Suchmaschine von den Sponsord Links lebt.

DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Suchmaschine kostenpflichtig zu machen hat sicher keinen Sinn, da jede Suchmaschine von den Sponsord Links lebt.


Allein die finde ich persönlich eine Frechheit. Lässt sich aber wohl zur Finanzierung nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Genesis (8 April 2005)

> somit ist das ein richtiger Dialerschutz


Wow, meine Glaskugel war ihr Geld wert...


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> @DAY.DE
> 
> Welche "Garantie" bekommt ein Nutzer Deiner SuMa, dass eine Seite, die dort *nicht* als Dialerseite gekennzeichnet ist, auch wirklich dialerfrei ist?



Wir bemühen uns sehr, JEDE Dialerseite auf unserer Blacklist aufzunehmen und zu markieren. Es kommen vermutlich tagtäglich hunderte neue Dialerseiten ins Web und wir können natürlich nicht diese sofort erkennen. Somit brauchen wir die Hilfe von Leuten die uns diese Seiten melden. Wir versuchen dann diese Seiten so rasch wie möglich zu prüfen und dann für die Allgemeinheit als Dialerseiten zu markieren. 

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso gebt Ihr dann den Google-Banner nicht weg. Es ist dann ja wohl auch eine Frechheit, daß man diesen hier sieht - oder ? 
Es liegt ja wohl jedem Frei, einen Sponsord-Link zu drücken. Meist sind diese Seiten ja auch höherwertiger, da die Firmen auch Geld ausgeben damit jemand auf die Seite kommt.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2005)

Blacklistsysteme sind  so sicher wie  perforierte Kondome. Ein bißchen schwanger gibt es nicht. 

Es geht doch ganz offensichtlich nur darum, mit einer Veröffentlichung in diesem Forums hausieren zu gehen
nach dem Motto:  seht her,  im CB-Forum empfohlen.

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Ich kann gerne auf eine Empfehlung von Euch verzichten. Die Suchmaschine wird auch ohne Euch ein Erfolg werden, denn 750.000 Besucher/Monat, obwohl noch keine externe Werbung gemacht wurde, sagen ja wohl genug aus, daß diese Suchmaschine nicht so schlecht sein kann.

DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gebt Ihr dann den Google-Banner nicht weg. Es ist dann ja wohl auch eine Frechheit, daß man diesen hier sieht - oder ?


Da hast Du absolut Recht.
Ich finde es nicht gut, dass hier Werbung gezeigt wird.
Ich habe aber über Jahre hinweg genug privates Geld hier reingebuttert und versuche das zu minimieren. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich alles hier selbst bezahlen soll. Wir betreiben mittlerweile mehrere Server, für die die Anbieter Geld sehen wollen (was ich auch verstehen kann).
Das ist der Grund warum Du hier neuerdings Werbung siehst. Wenn Du damit ein Problem hast, dann kannst Du gerne regelmässig spenden, was die Werbung überflüssig macht. Um die Ausgaben der den letzten Jahren wieder auszugleichen (und damit auch nur in die Nähe einer theoretischen Gewinnzone zu kommen) müßte es aber ein recht üppiger Batzen Geld sein.


----------



## Bento (8 April 2005)

DAY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann gerne auf eine Empfehlung von Euch verzichten


Und warum regst du dich dann so auf, das deine SuMa hier nicht beworben werden darf?
Immerhin liegt das in der Entscheidung des Admins und er hat entschieden.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Ich persönlich habe ja kein Problem mit Werbebannern auf dem Forum. 

Wir arbeiten seit November 2004 an der Suchmaschine und diese hat wirklich schon sehr viel Geld gekostet. Wo liegt das Problem, daß man dann auch Sponsord-Links anzeigt ?  Ach ja zur Information: Das sind genau die gleichen Sponsored-Links die MSN anzeigt - nur zeigen wir nicht max 10 sondern nur max 5/Seite an.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Bento schrieb:
			
		

> DAY schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe kein Problem, wenn man meine Suchmaschine hier nicht aktiv bewirbt. Ich finde es nur nicht OK, wenn man hier auch Werbebanner anbringt und Google posten darf, aber suc*.info nicht einmal ausschreiben darf obwohl womöglich auch Leute die hier um Euren Rat bitten, gerne mal so eine Suchmaschine suchen und nicht wissen das es auch so etwas gibt.

DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

Ich denke, dass mit das Hauptproblem ist, dass Dir die User, die hier mitlesen, nicht trauen. Und wir richten uns halt auch nach den Lesern hier.
Ich mag mich täuschen, denke aber nicht, dass das der Fall ist.
Deine Wandlung kam etwas überraschend und die Glaubwürdigkeit vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Genesis (8 April 2005)

> ...obwohl womöglich auch Leute die hier um Euren Rat bitten, gerne mal so eine Suchmaschine suchen...


Welche Leute sind übermäßig an "löchrigen Kondomen" interessiert? Und warum sollte hier gepostet werden (dürfen), wo man löchrige Kondome findet?


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Ich habe mich nicht gewandelt da ich nach wie vor Dialerseiten anbiete. Diese Suchmaschine ist aber komplett abgetrennt von den Dialerseiten. Mein Wunsch einmal eine Suchmaschine zu haben, hatte ich schon weit bevor ich überhaupt mit Dialern etwas zu tun gehabt habe. Du wirst es mir zwar nicht glauben, aber als ich vor 3 Jahren selbständig wurde, habe ich nicht einmal gewusst was ein Dialer ist. Mein erstes Geld verdiente ich mit re*en.de d.h. mit Bannereinblendungen auf eve*.biz und nich mit Dialern. ich kehre jetzt nur wieder da zurück, wo ich damals vor 3 Jahren begonnen habe.

DAY


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

Und wenn die User wieder Vertrauen in Deine Arbeit gefunden haben und Deine Suchmaschine eine entsprechende Bekanntheit gewonnen hat, dann werden möglicherweise auch Links dahin geduldet.


----------



## News (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Suchmaschine ist aber komplett abgetrennt von den Dialerseiten.


Naja, kommt drauf an, über welche Domains man dorthin gelangt.
Zur Erinnerung ein Bildchen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=2803

Also, unter "abgetrennt" würde zumindest ich was anderes verstehen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2005)

Deine  Lebensgeschichte interessiert hier niemanden. Jemanden zu  trauen, der in mehren hundert Postings 
seine  Gesinnung von Verdrängung , Beschönigung , Verharmlosung genau dieser  Methode Geld zu verdienen 
noch mal drastisch unterstrichen hat und  jetzt auf einmal noch während er genau mit dieser Methode
 bis zum letztmöglichen Termin arbeitet, ein "Abwehrtoool" anbietet,  ist gelinde gesagt eine  Zumutung an die Intelligenz 
der Leser dieses Forums. 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn die User wieder Vertrauen in Deine Arbeit gefunden haben und Deine Suchmaschine eine entsprechende Bekanntheit gewonnen hat, dann werden möglicherweise auch Links dahin geduldet.



OK, damit kann ich leben   

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Also, unter "abgetrennt" würde zumindest ich was anderes verstehen.



Ja ich weiß, und diese Seite wird auch noch komplett überarbeitet und es kommen dann garantiert KEINE Dialer-Links mehr drauf. 

DAY


----------



## KatzenHai (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Suchmaschine, die auch noch Dialerseiten anzeigt und dann nicht einmal in einem Dialerschutz-Forum namentlich genannt werden darf, ist nach meiner Meinung absoluter Schwachsinn.


Ich weiß, es war nicht so gemeint, aber Heiko hat Recht: Vorstehender Satz besteht aus einem relativen Nebensatz 
die auch noch Dialerseiten anzeigt und dann nicht einmal in einem Dialerschutz-Forum namentlich genannt werden darf
und einem Hauptsatz 
Eine Suchmaschine ist nach meiner Meinung absoluter Schwachsinn.
Also schreib bitte nicht, du hättest dies nicht gesagt.

Ansonsten:
Es ist wohl ein klarer Unterschied, ob eine etablierte Internetseite von "Jedermann" benannt wird, oder ob ein Betreiber einer relativ neuen Seite diese selbst (und persönlich) angibt - kommerziell oder nicht.

Und die Entscheidung, welche Seiten aus Sicht der Moderatoren/Admins als "allgemeinbekannt" oder als "hier-neu-zu-bewerben" gelten, fällen nicht wir Normalnutzer dieses Forums.

Punkt.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Sind wir hier in einem Grammatik-Forum oder in einem Dialerschutz-Forum ?  Lies den GANZEN Satz, dann wirst Du sehen um was es sich dreht. So kann man natürlich auch jemanden das Wort im Mund verdrehen wenn man wichtige Satzbestandteile wegnimmt  :x 

Außerdem bin ich mit dem Kompromiss vom Heiko ja auch einverstanden.

DAY


----------



## dvill (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir hier in einem Grammatik-Forum oder in einem Dialerschutz-Forum ?


Das überschreitet die Grenzen der Toleranz.

"Wir" sind in der Tat das renommierteste Verbraucherschutzforum zum Thema Gefahren und Zahlungssystemen in Internet oder mit teuren Nummern. Das bezieht sicherlich alle mit ein, die die redaktionellen Zielsetzungen dieses Forums mittragen und unterstützen.

Das "Wir" schließt aber sicherlich genau die, die diese hier abzuwehrenden Gefahren aktiv verursachen, *nicht* ein, heute nicht und auch zukünftig nicht.

Die Akzeptanz der Diskussion mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Interessen ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einem diffusen "Wir"-Gefühl, welches mir bei ausgewiesenen Gestalten der Dialerszene definitiv unvorstellbar bleiben wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du heute was schlechtes gegessen oder schlecht geschlafen ?

Ich werde ja wohl noch schreiben dürfen, wenn jemand meinen geposteten Satz auseinander nimmt wie er will, nur das dann was komplett anderes rauskommt. Ich denke, nicht viele Leute die hier posten machen sich Gedanken ob die Beistriche alle richtig gesetzt sind.  Wir sind ja hier nicht im Kindergarten ! *kopfschüttel*

DAY


----------



## technofreak (8 April 2005)

Dietmar Vill genießt das uneingeschränkte Vertrauen aller Admin/Mods/Experten,
 das er sich durch außerordentliche Leistungen bei der Aufklärung unsauberer 
Machenschaften von Dialerbetreibern erworben hat.

Im Gegensatz dazu herscht tiefstes Mißtrauen gegenüber jemandem, der  noch immer mit 
Dialern,  der bis zum 17.6 tolerierten "Bauart",  Umsätze tätigt und  der in
 unglaublich dreister Art die Leser dieses Forum für dumm zu verkaufen sucht, mit Hilfe von 
über dreihundert Postings die Intelligenz aller an diesem Forum Mitarbeitenden
 beleidigenden Weise.
 Ich bin jetzt fast genau drei Jahre für dieses Forum tätig, so eine Dreistigkeit ist 
mir in der gesamten Zeit der Mitarbeit nicht in Erinnerung 

Ich wüßte nicht, wo in absehbarem Zeitraum das in drei Jahren "Mehrwertbetrieb"  erworbene 
Mißtrauen beseitigt werden sollte. 

Dieses Mißtrauen wird von allen Admin/Mods/Experten geteilt,  die bisherigen Postings 
haben das Mißtrauen eher noch  massiv verstärkt,  als auch nur in Ansätzen gemindert . 
Ich hoffe das ist deutlich genug.  

tf

PS: das vorgehende Posting war ein weiteres Mosaiksteinchen in dem  Boden des Mißtrauens.


----------



## drboe (8 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber nur bei solchen Leuten, die das Wort von der Toleranz als inhaltslose Floskel im Munde führen. Gerade Diskussionen mit Branchenvertretern werden ja fast automatisch kontrovers geführt. Was nützen da solche Nebenkriegsschauplätze? Bei Lapalien schon mit "Totschlag-Argumenten" zu hantieren, ist dem Anspruch inhaltlicher Auseinandersetzung und Argumentation ziemlich sicher abträglich.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Akzeptanz der Diskussion mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Interessen ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einem diffusen "Wir"-Gefühl, welches mir bei ausgewiesenen Gestalten der Dialerszene definitiv unvorstellbar bleiben wird.


Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die Verwendung des Wortes "wir" in einem Text - egal von wem benutzt - unbedingt als umfassenden Vereinnahmung aller an einem (virtuellen) Platz zu verstehen ist. Für Liebhaber von Wortklaubereien mag sich das anders darstellen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Das hier (noch) ein tiefes Mißtrauen herrscht verwundert mich nicht und ist auch verständlich.  Wie schon gesagt, die Suchmaschine hat nichts mit Dialern zu tun und ist ansich das was ich vor den Dialern gemacht habe.

DAY


----------



## A John (8 April 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz dazu herscht tiefstes Mißtrauen gegenüber jemandem, der  noch immer mit Dialern,  der bis zum 17.6 tolerierten "Bauart",  Umsätze tätigt und  der in unglaublich dreister Art die Leser dieses Forum für dumm zu verkaufen sucht, mit Hilfe von über dreihundert Postings die Intelligenz aller an diesem Forum Mitarbeitenden beleidigenden Weise.


Die Intention dieser Attacke dürfte klar sein. Sie besteht IMO in 2 Zielen:

1.) Rufschädigung.
Durch massenhaftes, gezieltes verhöhnen des Verbraucherschutzes versucht man harsche Reaktionen provozieren, dadurch das Niveau des Forums in den Keller zu ziehen und von den eigentlichen Themen ablenken.

2.) Propaganda.
Man setzt sich selbst (und dem Dialer) den Heiligenschein auf, indem man sich vordergründig seriös und gesprächsbereit gibt. (Wenn es schwarze Schafe gibt, sind es die Anderen. Ich nix wissen).

Zumindest der zweite Schuss geht aber voll nach hinten los, weil selbst der unbedarfte Neuling die plumpe Dreistigkeit dieses Unterfangens bemerkt. 
Die Drückerszene ist hier, analog zu ihrem Geschäftsmodell, ganz klar auf Dummenfang.
Beruhigend an dieser Aktion ist allerdings, dass sie deutlich die sehr engen Grenzen ihrer intellektuellen Bandbreite- und auch die Geisteshaltung der Branche aufzeigt.
Die Taktik, Fragen zu beantworten (falls überhaupt), indem man ihren Inhalt bestreitet und sofort auf die Zuständigkeit Anderer verweist, beherrscht jeder Politiker ab Gemeinderatsebene aufwärts um Klassen besser.
Ebenso, wie das Nebelkerzen zünden und Ausweichen auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze durch entsprechende Gegenfragen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Ich betreibe hier in keinster Weise eine Rufschädigung des Forums !  Wenn hier meine Postings so umgedreht werden das sie genau das Gegenteil aussagen, dann ist es wohl verständlich, daß ich nicht sehr erfreut darüber bin und mich wehre.

Außerdem setze ich mir und dem Dialer auch keinen Heiligenschein auf da ich ja nie bestritten habe Dialer einzusetzen.  Ich bestreite KEINE Inhalte sondern stelle die nur richtig so wie sie eben sind !

DAY


----------



## dvill (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde ja wohl noch schreiben dürfen, wenn jemand meinen geposteten Satz auseinander nimmt wie er will, nur das dann was komplett anderes rauskommt.


Dazu habe ich mich nicht geäußert und finde es selbstverständlich legitim und willkommen, wenn hier auch Meinungen geäußert werden, die nicht der Mehrheitsmeinung entsprechen.

Es ging nur um den falschen "Wir"-Bezug. Auf diese Unterscheidung lege ich gesteigerten Wert. Dieses Forum will besonders Internet-Anfänger vor Unvorsichtigkeiten bewahren und im Falle von gemachten Fehlern oder als Opfer von Tricksern die bestmögliche Schadensbegrenzung aufzeigen.

Leute, deren Geschäft genau darin besteht, die Unaufmerksamkeit von Internet-Anfängern auszunutzen, dürfen selbstverständlich ihre Meinungen hier äußern, sollten aber nicht noch geliebt werden wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Rufschädigung.
> 
> 2.) Propaganda.
> Die Taktik, Fragen zu beantworten (falls überhaupt), indem man ihren Inhalt bestreitet und sofort auf die Zuständigkeit Anderer verweist, beherrscht jeder Politiker ab Gemeinderatsebene aufwärts um Klassen besser.
> Ebenso, wie das Nebelkerzen zünden und Ausweichen auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze durch entsprechende Gegenfragen.



1. Der einzige, der seinen Ruf schädigt ist er selber ...

2. "Quod erat demonstrandum"  Offensichtlich vergißt er völlig, dass hier auch Staatsanwälte, 
Polizei , Richter usw mitlesen. 

Seine  Postings sind lebendiges Anschauungsmaterial, je mehr er postet, umso mehr schadet er 
sich selbst und seiner  Branche.

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/447698



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige, der seinen Ruf schädigt ist er selber ...



Du brauchst Dich um meinen vermeindlich schlechten Ruf oder den ich vielleicht verlieren könnte nicht kümmern.

Auch wenn Staatsanwälte, Polizei und Richter hier mitlesen dann werden die sicher bald rausfinden (bzw. wissen es diese schon) das ich hier nur manchmal falsche Aussagen/Postings richtig stelle so wie sie eben sind ! Deswegen schade ich sicher nicht der Branche oder mir.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2005)

Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit....

cp


----------



## Wembley (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Suchmaschine wird auch ohne Euch ein Erfolg werden, denn 750.000 Besucher/Monat, obwohl noch keine externe Werbung gemacht wurde, sagen ja wohl genug aus, daß diese Suchmaschine nicht so schlecht sein kann.
> 
> DAY



Ob die 750.000 Besucher pro Monat wirklich stimmen, kann ich nicht sagen, aber mehr als 3 oder 4 werden es wohl sein.

Aus folgenden Gründen:

1) su**e.com und vor allem su**en.com (*war* einmal eine deutsche Metasuchmaschine, die heute noch auf verschiedenen Webseiten empflohlen wird, aber eben als Metasuchmaschine) leiten direkt auf DAYs Seite weiter.

2) Den schon erwähnten Vertipperdomainnamen gibt es zb. in der .de .at .nl und .be-Version.  Diese Seiten haben, wie hier schon angesprochen, einen s***e.info-Schlitz drauf (inkl. Dialerlinks weiter unten).

3) Auf diesen Seiten wird man bei jedem Klick gefragt, ob man s***e.info als Startseite festlegen will. Und das in einer ungeheuer penetranten und lästigen Art, wie man es nur von äußerst unseriösen Seiten her kennt.

Oder anders gesagt: Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Anteil der "Besucher" von DAYs Suchmaschinenseite wollte eigentlich zu su**en.com oder google oder hat sich in vielen Fällen versehentlich diese Seite als Startseite eingestellt.


----------



## News (8 April 2005)

Gut recherchiert, Wembley! Aber noch eine kleine Ergänzung.


> Den schon erwähnten Vertipperdomainnamen gibt es zb. in der .de .at .nl und .be-Version.


 Gibt's auch mit *.net.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2005)

Ach sooooo ist das, dann hat "dayller-guard" einfach versehentlich _den Vertipper_ der eigenen domain als Dialerseite erkannt. Na dann ist ja auch klar, warum das schnell korrigiert wurde... Denn wenn jemand auf die Vertipperseite will und sich vertippt und "google" eingibt, ist er ja verwirrt, wenn google _auch_ als Dialerseite markiert wird.
Danke @news&wembley für die Aufklärung 
P.S.: In diesem Text ist neben Ironie auch ein Verwirrungselement enthalten... [...edit und ist jetzt wieder weg]


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders gesagt: Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Anteil der "Besucher" von DAYs Suchmaschinenseite wollte eigentlich zu su**en.com oder google oder hat sich in vielen Fällen versehentlich diese Seite als Startseite eingestellt.



Und Du meinst die Leute sind alle so dumm, daß sie nicht mehr die Startseite neu einstellen können ?  Und genauso versehentlich werden dann xx.xxx Suchanfragen/Tag durchgeführt. Die machen das alle nur versehentlich weil die zu s.....com wollten. Naja wie Du meinst. 

Für Dich sind wohl alle Internetbesucher nicht zurechnungsfähig nur weil sie den Dialer oder eine andere Suchmaschine als Google verwenden.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du meinst die Leute sind alle so dumm, daß sie...


Harry, Du bist betriebsblind! Die jenigen, die sich mit Computern und vorallem mit dem Internet auskennen, gehen Dir und Deinen Partnern nur selten auf den Leim. Ich habe laufend mit Leuten zu tun, die zwar in eine Tastatur reingehaken können, wissen (oder meinen zu wissen) was ein Dektop ist und neben Kazaa auch noch mit Nero und Shrink rummachen. Blos wie man ein Betriebssystem aufsetzt, das Wireles-LAN einrichtet oder z. B. Outlook für den Empfang von E-Mails frisch macht, entzieht sich derer Kenntnis - das sind mEn Deine Kunden, insbesondere die jenigen, die letztlich nicht mit der Telefonrechung einverstanden sind.


----------



## Reinhard (8 April 2005)

Exakt!


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du meinst die Leute sind alle so dumm, daß sie nicht mehr die Startseite neu einstellen können ?



Die Art und Weise, wie du deine Suchmaschine zur Startseite machen willst, ist extrem unsympathisch. Bei (fast) jedem Klick die erwähnte Abfrage. Sogar wenn man den "Back-Button" des Browsers klickt. Meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar mit den Methoden der "Fuß-in-der-Tür-Keiler". Jedenfalls seriös kann man das nicht nennen. 
Im übrigen, da lässt sich der Spieß leicht umdrehen: Warum setzt du so eine nervige  Methode ein, um den User davon zu überzeugen, deine Suchmaschinenseite zur Startseite zu machen? Ist er deiner Ansicht nicht mündig genug, selber in Ruhe diese Entscheidung zu treffen, sodass du so penetrant nachhelfen musst?



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und genauso versehentlich werden dann xx.xxx Suchanfragen/Tag durchgeführt. Die machen das alle nur versehentlich weil die zu s.....com wollten. Naja wie Du meinst.



Wer auf s***n.com möchte, landet auf deiner Seite. Das ist eine Tatsache. Außerdem willst du mir wohl hoffentlich nicht erzählen wollen, dass die "Type-ins" auf deinen "Gou-ohnlain-Pages" auf User zurückzuführen sind, die auf deine Seiten und nicht zu Google wollten.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dich sind wohl alle Internetbesucher nicht zurechnungsfähig nur weil sie den Dialer oder eine andere Suchmaschine als Google verwenden.



Es gibt erfahrene und unerfahrene User. Jeder von uns hat wohl seinen Bereich (auch außerhalb der Computerwelt), wo er nicht so sonderlich bewandert ist. Soll er deswegen gleich Freiwild für gewisse "Geschäftsleute" werden?


----------



## DAY.DE (9 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Bei (fast) jedem Klick die erwähnte Abfrage.



Das ist doch wohl nicht Dein ernst ?  Ich habe SP2 und da kommt die Abfrage überhaupt nicht!  Vorgesehen ist, daß die Abfrage 1x (EINMAL) kommt, wenn man die Suchmaschine verlässt, aber auch nur dann, wenn man mittels einer Zuleitungsdomain auf die Suchmaschine kommt. Ich denke, wenn man 1x gefragt wird, dann ist das OK.

Ich werde es am Montag gleich meinem Programmierer sagen, daß er den Fehler beheben soll. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für diese Info. So wie es jetzt ist, ist sicher es sicher NICHT geplant gewesen und man verärgert die Leute nur.  Wir haben einiges vor ca. 1 Monat bei unserm System umgestellt. Nur leider ist das System nun schon so komplex, daß man nicht mehr alles im Detail testen kann   

DAY


----------



## Counselor (9 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die jenigen, die sich mit Computern und vorallem mit dem Internet auskennen, gehen Dir und Deinen Partnern nur selten auf den Leim.





			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Die Art und Weise, wie du deine Suchmaschine zur Startseite machen willst, ist extrem unsympathisch.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hatte auch einige empörte Beschwerden, daß diese 'Suchmaschine' die Startseite verstellt hat. Die Leute konnten sich nicht selbst helfen, und haben es als bodenlose Frechheit empfunden.


			
				DAY schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider ist das System nun schon so komplex, daß man nicht mehr alles im Detail testen kann.


Da habe ich einen Tipp: Setzt einen Rechner mit VMWare und Windows XP mit und ohne SP2, und Windows 2000 SP4 und den marktgängien Browsern auf. Dann geht das Testen schon.


----------



## DAY.DE (9 April 2005)

Wieso bekommst DU solche Beschwerden und wieso melden sich nicht bei mir ?

Wenn ich auch nur EINE solche Beschwerde bekommen hätte, dann hätte ich sicher entdeckt, das ein Programmfehler dahinter steckt und hätte das behoben.  Ich finde es ja selber nicht OK, wenn man mit solchen Abfragen überschüttet wird bis einmal einer OK anklickt.

DAY


----------



## Counselor (9 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bekommst DU solche Beschwerden und wieso melden sich nicht bei mir ?


Ganz einfach erklärt: Ich arbeite in der IT Abteilung eines größeren Unternehmens (allein im Stammhaus etwa 8000 User). Unsere User wenden sich immer zuerst an uns, wenn es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spreche von deinen "Gou-Ohnlain"-Seiten (=Vertipperdomains). Die sind in dieser Beziehung wirklich heftig. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher, ob du die auch meinst. 

Grundsätzlich aber: Ob 1x oder mehrmals, solche Sachen sind verpönt. Ein Link irgendwo auf der Seite reicht. Genauso wie sich links vom Browserfenster die Suchleiste öffnet mit deinen Filesharingangeboten und nicht mehr weggeht.


----------



## dvill (9 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche von deinen "Gou-Ohnlain"-Seiten. Die sind in dieser Beziehung wirklich heftig.


Die Penetranz der Belästigung zeigt sich auch in der Abfrage selbst. Der Schließen-Knopf ("X") ist ausgeblendet, die <Alt>-F4-Taste ist auch abgeklemmt.

Letztere ist die einzig sichere Reaktion auf unbekannte Script-Fenster, der Mausknopf geht auch noch. Wer das abklemmt, macht sich suspekt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (9 April 2005)

Danke für die Info. Wir werden uns das gleich am Montag ansehen.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

So, mein Programmierer hat sich das angesehen. Der Schließen-Knopf [x] ist technisch NICHT bei dieser Abfrage aktivierbar da es sich um ein Windows-Systemfenster handelt. Schau Dir das mal z.B. bei Google an wo es auch diesen "Startseiten-Link" gibt. Dort gibt es auch keinen Schließen-Knopf. Reklamationen also deshalb bitte direkt am Microsoft weiterleiten   

Auf der Gou-Ohnlain"-Seite kommt nun auch nur mehr 1x die Abfrage.

DAY


----------



## dvill (11 April 2005)

***.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So, mein Programmierer hat sich das angesehen. Der Schließen-Knopf [x] ist technisch NICHT bei dieser Abfrage aktivierbar da es sich um ein Windows-Systemfenster handelt. Schau Dir das mal z.B. bei Google an wo es auch diesen "Startseiten-Link" gibt. Dort gibt es auch keinen Schließen-Knopf. Reklamationen also deshalb bitte direkt am Microsoft weiterleiten


Jetzt wird's peinlich.

Programmierer entscheiden selbst, welches Verhalten sie für das Abfragefenster wollen. Wenn sie eine Entscheidung erzwingen wollen, können sie den Schließen-Knopf deaktivieren. Es hängt davon ab, welche Programmierbefehle sie einsetzen.

Die normale Abfrage hat den Schließen-Knopf. Das gezeigte Beispiel ist unmittelbar zu starten und sieht aus wie unten.

Über die Redlichkeit der Argumentation muss man wohl nicht weiter rätseln...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

_Nochmal der plumpe Versuch die URL unterzujubeln 
werden mit Löschen der Postings beantwortet
modaction _

Das ist ja wohl ein Witz!  Ich möchte niemanden hier eine URL unterjubeln. Ich mache ansich immer ein "*" in die URL und dachte, das ich sie auch hier gemacht habe. Nachdem ich diesen Code aber kopiert habe, kann es sein, daß ich das "*" ausnahmsweise vergessen habe. 

Diese Behauptung ist deshalb überflüssig gewesen !

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

Nachdem das Posting aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen gelöscht wurde, poste ich meine mühsam gesammte Info hier nochmals:

------------

Ich glaubes es wird wohl jetzt eher peinlich für DICH ! 

Mir ist schon bewusst, daß man bei einer normalen Abfrage alles mögliche einstellen kann, ABER bei der Abfrage ob man die Seite als Startseite haben möchte, kann man nur eine Windows-Funktion verwenden die mit Java-Script aufgerufen wird und da kann man KEINE Parameter einstellen. Warum glaubst Du hat Google auch dieses [x] nicht aktiv ? 

Sicher könnte man theoretisch das so machen wie Du es sagst, dann müsste man aber selber die Registry-Einträge ändern und man bräuchte dann auch ein installiertes Programm am PC das diese Änderungen durchführt da man sonst die Rechte nicht hat. Das möchte ich aber nicht machen ! 

Die Alternative ist dann nur diesen Windows Befehl 

oHomePage.isHomePage('http://www.......info/'); 

zu verwenden. Wenn Du eine andere Möglichkeit kennst die auch funktioniert, dann kannst Du mir diese gerne zukommen lassen. 

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

Es ist schon absolut traurig zu welchen Mitteln die Moderatoren hier greifen nur damit sie mich hindern hier zu posten. Nur weil ich möglichweise versehentlich eine Suchmaschine komplett aus ausgeschrieben habe, wird das Posting das eine Antwort auf Dietmar Vills Posting ist und nur erklären soll, das man die Startseite so nicht ansprechen kann, auf einmal GELÖSCHT und meine IP-Adresse wird GESPERRT damit ich hier nicht mehr posten kann.

Aber zum Glück habe ich ja noch andere Internetzugänge die (noch) nicht gesperrt wurden.  

Eine sehr bedenkliche Einstellung der Moderatoren hier jemand "Mundtot" zu machen. Wenn ich hier nun NICHT mehr posten sollte, dann könnt Ihr den Moderatoren dafür danken.  

Es lebe die Meinungsfreiheit - ARMES DEUTSCHLAND !

DAY


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2005)

Man vorsicht mit deinen Anschuldigungen....
1. Wenn du dich nicht an die Nubs hältst, wird das gelöscht.
 auch wenn es "aus Versehen" ist. Basta. Du bekommst keine Extrabehandlung.

2. sind wir Mods *nicht* in der Lage, IPs zu sperren. Das macht ein Filter auf dem Server selbst.
Auch ich als Mod bin schon in solch eine "Filteraktion" geraten und musste mir ne neue IP zulegen um weiterlesen/schreiben zu können.

Es läuft immer noch ein DOS auf unsere Server. Daher ist der Filter sehr aktiv!

Und was das angeht, das wir dich hindern wollen, hier zu posten, naja die 337 Massenpostings in den letzten 4 Wochen sprechen ja wohl für sich, wie wir verhindern, das du postest. Wenn wir dich am Posten hindern wollten, wäre dein Zähler auf Null. Gelöscht wird aber konsequent das, was gegen die NUBs verstößt und wenn dir das einschlägig bekannt ist, sogar konsequent.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2005)

***.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher könnte man theoretisch das so machen wie Du es sagst, dann müsste man aber selber die Registry-Einträge ändern und man bräuchte dann auch ein installiertes Programm am PC das diese Änderungen durchführt da man sonst die Rechte nicht hat.


Das geht auch ganz praktisch so, wie ich es gesagt habe. Natürlich muss man auch nicht unberechtigt auf fremden Rechnern in der Registry rumfummeln.

Man muss einfach darauf verzichten, Internet-Anfänger zu etwas drängen oder überrumpeln zu wollen, was sie freiwillig nicht tun wollen.

Google macht es vor. Wer die Startseite will, sieht den Link und kann ihn nutzen - FREIWILLIG.

Jemanden, der schon andere URLs eingibt, noch hinter dem Ausgang mit aufspringenden Fenster zu belästigen, ist schon drängend. Diese Fenster auch noch ohne Schließen-Alternative anzubieten, ist penetrant belästigend.

Microsoft hat gute Gründe, die Verstellung der Startseite in Scripten restriktiv zu handhaben. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ein Popup-Fenster nach dem Exit, welches der Surfer nicht erwartet, noch mit einem Klick die Startseite verstellen können soll.

Natürlich könnte man hier ein Zwischenfenster einbauen, welches mit der Schließen-Option kommt, ob der Surfer im NÄCHSTEN Fenster diese Einstellung vornehmen möchte, wenn man unbedingt in sanfter Form drängen will.

Es bleibt dabei, der Programmierer verfügt über alle Möglichkeiten, sich mehr oder weniger penetrant auszudrücken. Wer Surfer überraschend mit Fenstern bedrängt, die dieser nicht schließen kann, drückt hier seine wahren Absichten aus. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wir verstehen, wie es gemeint ist. Genau so.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> 2. sind wir Mods *nicht* in der Lage, IPs zu sperren. Das macht ein Filter auf dem Server selbst.
> Auch ich als Mod bin schon in solch eine "Filteraktion" geraten und musste mir ne neue IP zulegen um weiterlesen/schreiben zu können.



Ist schon sehr eigenartig, daß ich kurz nach meinem zweiten Posting auf einmal gesperrt wurde nachdem man das Posting gelöscht hat. Die Sperre war den ganzen Tag und zu Hause habe ich ADSL und zum Glück eine dynamische IP.  In der Firma hänge ich an der Standleitung von der Hausverwaltung und die gehen mit einer fixen IP ans Netz. Da kann man sich keine schnell mal eine andere IP-Adresse zulegen.  

An Eurer Stelle würde ich mal Eure automatisches System überarbeiten. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man willkürlich, nur weil man 2 Postings geschrieben hat, den ganzen Tag gesperrt wird.

Die vielen Postings kommen zustande, weil sich die ganzen Forenmitglieder wie die Geier auf mich stürzen und ich versuche nur alle Postings zu bearbeiten. Aktiv schreibe ich ja kaum was Neues, die meisten Mails sind nur Antwortmails bzw. Richtigstellungen.

DAY


----------



## A John (11 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> die meisten Mails sind nur Antwortmails bzw. Richtigstellungen.


... Welche dann wiederum richtig gestellt werden...

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... und genau deshalb kommen die über 300 Postings zustande   

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (11 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Google macht es vor. Wer die Startseite will, sieht den Link und kann ihn nutzen - FREIWILLIG.



Genauso mache ich es mit meiner Suchmaschine. Wenn man diese aufruft, dann gibt es auch keine Popups oder Abfragen - alles ist FREIWILLIG.  

Die Zuleitungsdomains die zur Suchmaschine führen, haben diese Abfrage und Popups jedoch drinnen.

DAY


----------



## Counselor (12 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> An Eurer Stelle würde ich mal Eure automatisches System überarbeiten. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man willkürlich, nur weil man 2 Postings geschrieben hat, den ganzen Tag gesperrt wird.


Forensoftware hat halt nun mal eine Flooding-Sperre. Aus gutem Grund.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Forensoftware hat halt nun mal eine Flooding-Sperre. Aus gutem Grund.



Dann muss diese verwendete Flooding-Sperre aber noch im Beta-Test sein, denn wenn man an einen Tag 20 Postings schreiben kann und am anderen Tag nur 2 Postings, dann kann sich das weder nur um einen Mega-Bug handeln oder es wurde manuell eingegriffen.

Nach meiner Meinung macht so etwas sicher keinen professionellen und seriösen Eindruck, wenn "Senior Members", nur weil sie vielleicht hier nicht so beliebt sind, ganz einfach stundenlang rausgesperrt werden.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> sicher keinen professionellen und seriösen Eindruck


Man soll nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen.


----------



## DAY.DE (12 April 2005)

Ich habe wenigstens die Courage und poste nicht anonym und verstecke mich nicht hinter einem anonymen Schutzmantel so wie die große Mehrheit hier im Forum.

Wenigstens ist die Sperre wieder drausen   

DAY


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Meinung macht so etwas sicher keinen professionellen und seriösen Eindruck, wenn "Senior Members", nur weil sie vielleicht hier nicht so beliebt sind, ganz einfach stundenlang rausgesperrt werden.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht.
Nur: wer ist da nicht professionell und seriös?
Unsere Sperren arbeiten verhaltensorientiert. Wer gegen bestimmte Verhaltensregeln verstößt wird für einen bestimmten Zeitraum - abhängig vom Verstoß - gesperrt. Automatisch. Und danach wieder entsperrt. Auch vollautomatisch.
Nun stellt sich also die Frage, warum Du gesperrt wurdest. Hast Du Deinen Browser nicht-RFC-konform "optimiert"?
Nur als Beispiel...


----------



## DAY.DE (12 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nun stellt sich also die Frage, warum Du gesperrt wurdest. Hast Du Deinen Browser nicht-RFC-konform "optimiert"?
> Nur als Beispiel...



Ich verwende den normalen IE 6.0 mit SP2 und habe alles auf die Standardeinstellungen belassen. Nur weil ich 2 Postings geschrieben habe, kann man doch nicht den ganzen Tag gesperrt werden ?

Das "professionellen und seriösen Eindruck" bezog sich auf die von Euch eingesetzte Software die anscheinend doch nicht zu 100% richtig fubnktioniert sonst wäre ich nicht für einen kompletten Tag gesperrt worden.

DAY


----------



## Kalle59 (12 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende den normalen IE 6.0 mit SP2 und habe alles auf die Standardeinstellungen belassen. Nur weil ich 2 Postings geschrieben habe, kann man doch nicht den ganzen Tag gesperrt werden ?
> 
> Das "professionellen und seriösen Eindruck" bezog sich auf die von Euch eingesetzte Software die anscheinend doch nicht zu 100% richtig fubnktioniert sonst wäre ich nicht für einen kompletten Tag gesperrt worden.
> 
> DAY



Völlig lächerlich deine Vorstellung von professionell und seriös.Die Filtersoftware ist aus guten Grund so, wie sie ist. Ich werde auch hin und wieder gesperrt und kann damit leben und nur weil du deinen individuellen Kram im Vordergrund siehst, soll das geändert werden? :bigcry: 
Du solltest dir einmal bewußt werden, warum diese Site exestiert und anderen Menschen hilft.

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Avor (12 April 2005)

*DAY.DE schrieb*


> Die vielen Postings kommen zustande, weil sich die ganzen Forenmitglieder wie die Geier auf mich stürzen und ich versuche nur alle Postings zu bearbeiten....


 

Oh Samuel hilf! Wenn sich jetzt auch noch die  halben Forenmitglieder auf ihn stürzen würden, dann wären das ja mitterweile ... ???  

Sorry, bin schon wieder weg, hab mit diesem  Dialerschrott eh nichts am Hut.


Gruß Avor


----------

